# #122 Internal Communication Error



## kirbybear (Nov 5, 2011)

I have a Legacy DISH 500 with a SW21 switch to 4 month old re-manufactured 211K plus EHD.

I have been getting #005 Program Not Authorized and #122 Internal Communication Error.

What does #122 indicate ? Is yet another re-manufactured receiver history ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

kirbybear said:


> I have a Legacy DISH 500 with a SW21 switch to 4 month old re-manufactured 211K plus EHD.
> 
> I have been getting #005 Program Not Authorized and #122 Internal Communication Error.
> 
> What does #122 indicate ? Is yet another re-manufactured receiver history ?


The 122 Internal Communication Error is pretty self explanatory. Have you tried to reset the receiver and if occurs again then the receiver will need to be replaced. 005 is an authorization issue and usually sending an authorization hit the receiver will resolve that issue. Of you need additional assistance, please feel free to PM me or email me directly [email protected]


----------

